# Fish tank size for a elongatus



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Want to buy a elongatus piranha......at5 to 6 inches.....What size tank should i put it in


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

piranha dude said:


> Want to buy a elongatus piranha......at5 to 6 inches.....What size tank should i put it in


as for the badass fish and know as one of the aggressive fish.....and very fast swimmer, i would see 125g...for the length for 72"


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Cannot be serious.125 gallon..Go with a 55, a 75 would be alittle less than overkill but it is still alot for 1 fish not named serrasalmus rhombeus...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Cannot be serious.125 gallon..Go with a 55, a 75 would be alittle less than overkill but it is still alot for 1 fish not named serrasalmus rhombeus...


why NOT.....75g are good, but i would still go with 125g but that just me....if you think or know about elong swim, 4 feet tank is not the big for an elong to swim. but that just me as well


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

mine is in a 40 long and is gonna go into a 75 on tuesday rigth now he sits in the corner


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

you will get extremely bored of a 5-6 inch fish in a 6 foot long 125 gallon tank. it will drive you squirly. i suggest a 75 gallon tank for a fish of that size. they dont grow very large so this could possibly be its tank for life, just give it a strong powerhead for some current to swim in and a 75 gallon should be perfect. not too many decorations to obstruct swimming room.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I kept my 6" Black Mask in a 55 for a year, he loved it, he also had an AquaClear 802 Powerhead in there to keep him busy.


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

site says to get a 48x20x20 check it out http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/pr....php?cat=p&id=8

I would just get a 75g. For a fish I have never seen over 11"-12" I would say anything to much over thats a overkill. Yes they enjoy there space but they got lots of back and forth room to swim. I notice lots of people like a bigger tank, which I totally agree is more natural for the fish then you truly need for them to live a happy life.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

id go 70 - 100 long or thell nail themselfs off the glass


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i can get u a 7-8" elnng if ur interested lemme know.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

55 to 75 G should be ok 75 for life. 125 is a little overboard.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

The bigger the better... anyway a 75g tank should work for a looong while and maybe even for life...







!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree, 125 is a LOT for an elongatus. A 75 gallon should be more than suitable for him.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

If you've got the dough and room then why not?!? Theres nothing wrong spoiling your fish if you admire it so much. But if you just recently bought it, then go with the 55-75 gall, you may or may not have interest in it afterwhile, but its really up to the owner's preference. Btw i have a lone 4" elong in a 30 gallon that was just purchased a month ago without any stress, you can do this temporarily but an upgrade should be done within a few months if you plan to do the same.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I would get a 55+ gallon tank.

Trigga


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i bet non of u have seen a 7-8 " elong


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> i bet non of u have seen a 7-8 " elong


Vick i still regret that i didn't get to see the Elong when i'm in NJ the big Elong about 8-9" i think


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Not in person but i have seen pics. I hope mine gets atleast 7 inch. Its grown over a inch since i got him about 3 4 months ago.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Trigga said:


> I would get a 55+ gallon tank.
> 
> Trigga


metoo, a 55 is a good size for a single elongatus


----------

